# Tom Daniel Ice T



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Been working on this one for a while. Too long. I picked it because it's a simple build but with all the usual springtime activities, progress has still been painfully slow.





































Had a couple of hunks of gunge in the paint on the roof. I wet sanded and repainted last night. Still have more to do all over...just mocked up here Not sure whether to use the big *Ice T* decals for the sides or not. The front axle and big fuel tanks mount to the upper body so I'll want to decal and clear before I can assemble them. Body is Testors Inca Gold lacquer over yellow plastic. Engine is Boyd's Orange over aluminum Metalizer. Probably would have been better over the bare plastic.


----------



## tolenmar (Dec 5, 2011)

I keep seeing this kit available at various online vendors. I keep almost picking it up. Almost.


----------



## pejota (Mar 14, 2008)

FANTASTIC color!


----------



## DOM-19 (Mar 12, 2002)

Repeating , pejota fantastic color & stripes on rear bed look good--dom


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks guys!

Gotta admit, I really like the One Coat Lacquer line a lot. I've had a few builds shut down by never-drying paint. This stuff is easy to use and dries QUICK. Just wish they would expand the colors.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

That paint makes this model come to life! I've heard nothing but good things about the Testors "One Coat" lacquer line, but I use automotivetouch-up almost exclusively. I may have to break down sometime soon and give it a shot. 

I built one of these when I was about 12 years old. I left the body in the molded yellow color. This looks SO much better than my feeble early attempt!


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Made some progress here. Did four coats of Wet Look Clear. One under the decals and three over.





































The sidepipes are a bit crude with big mold seams so I stripped and cleaned them up and hollowed the outlets. Still have a few parts to go and attachment points on the chrome to touch up. I reworked the engine belts to put the alternator down low. It shouldn't be sticking out the top of a showrod.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

This has to be about the best "Ice-T" I've ever seen! GREAT work! :thumbsup:


----------



## InsanePyro (Apr 28, 2012)

CorvairJim said:


> That paint makes this model come to life! I've heard nothing but good things about the Testors "One Coat" lacquer line, but I use automotivetouch-up almost exclusively. I may have to break down sometime soon and give it a shot.
> 
> I built one of these when I was about 12 years old. I left the body in the molded yellow color. This looks SO much better than my feeble early attempt!


I'm using it on the GMC Syclone kit I'm building. It goes on smooth and has a nice metal flake look to it. It just smells absolutely horrendous.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks, Corvair Jim! I guess it should look good. Skill level 1/2 and I've spent a month or so on it...so far. LOL And I'm not really doing much with it. No wiring or extra detail. Wish I had worked on that tunnel ram a bit more though.

InsanePyro, yeah it is distinctive but it really sprays nice. A lot of spray bombs have a weird smell. Metalizers, Tamiya lacquer and worst of all to me is Spazstix spray chome. It's like when you accidentally put some aluminum foil in the microwave. :drunk: But if they work, I'll deal with the smell.

I really wonder about the enamel sprays these days. I don't recall them taking so long to dry years ago. I wonder if the solvents or something have been changed.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

That looks really sharp! Nice job on it


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks, Scottnkat!


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

Skill Level ONE HALF??? I've never seen that! When I built mine in the early 1970's, they hadn't come up with the Skill Level rating system yet.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Well yeah, I made that up. Suffice it to say the kit is pretty simple. Leave it to me to make it difficult. Hey, there's my new motto: *"I just make this look hard."*


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

Rondo said:


> Hey, there's my new motto: *"I just make this look hard."*


Can I use that? I love it!


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

LOL, feel free. We could form a club.


----------



## DOM-19 (Mar 12, 2002)

Rondo, you did a great job,it looks like a contest winner --dom


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks Dom. No contests for me but the Ice T will get a plastic case and a good spot on the shelf.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

So I got to the LHS today and got some epoxy to do the tailgate chains. There's a few touch ups to do but I'm calling it done. 



















































I won't be using the ice blocks but I threw them in for kicks. I see an engine in the back, something interesting. A front blown hemi or better yet, something from another TD rod. A turbine from the Cherry Bomb would be cool but would take some work.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Rondo said:


>


I realize the front wheel is in the wrong orientation, but this photo makes me think the Ice 'T' would look pretty cool as a three-wheeled vehicle.

Brilliant work Rondo! I've been a fan of Tom Daniel's designs since the late 60s (the first time I saw the Tijuana Taxi) and if my next Ice 'T' build-up turns out _half_ as nice as yours has I'll be happy.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Nice build up ! I need to get going on one of these after seeing your build up


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks guys! It was a fun build even with the limits of the kit, not to mention my own. Possibly *because of* the limits of the kit! I believe I'll do some more TD rods.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Looks really great, Rondo! Really great job


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks, Scottnkat!


----------

